

A full-time contract iPhone developer costs $5,000/week - dchest
http://blogs.oreilly.com/iphone/2008/11/turning-ideas-into-application.html

======
sethg
Based on previous "how do I compute what I'm worth as a consultant"
discussions on forums like this, it seems to me that $125/week as a contractor
is equivalent to roughly $100K/year as a salaried employee. That's not
unreasonable considering (a) Cocoa developers are presumably in scarcer supply
than, say, Java developers, and (b) the price is for "developers I know and
trust", i.e., not folks who have just emerged from a "Teach Yourself To Be A
Dummy In 21 Days" programming class.

~~~
davido
As far as you know, what is the market salary for a full time Iphone developer
?

~~~
sethg
I have no idea. I don't do any kind of Mac development so I'm not in touch
with that world.

------
auston
I can't believe the author didn't suggest that you learn Obj-C yourself!?

He works for a publisher of books that help you learn by yourself and he
says...

 _"If you believe in your iPhone application idea passionately, maybe, just
maybe there is someone out there who will share your passion and that you can
motivate to work under different terms than the going contract rate."_

Someone == YOU! Learn iPhone dev yourself!

~~~
Tichy
Maybe for some people it really is not an option, if maths and programming are
not their strengths.

------
Tichy
If you need an iPhone developer and are prepared to pay that much, contact
me... (email is in profile).

~~~
josefresco
ha, good one!

oh wait, you were serious?

~~~
Tichy
Not expecting any replies, really, but why not? The rate doesn't seem to be
that far out there (compared to Java contracting which is always available).

I could also set up contact with an iPhone developer in China who might accept
lower rates.

What are good places to find iPhone contracts?

------
BigZaphod
Wow.. I don't make near that much writing iPhone apps - never have - and I've
been in this world since before it was legit. Who are these people?!

~~~
pkaler
I charge about that much. I've had to turn away a lot of smaller projects
because I'm way overburdened at the moment.

It's amazing how coders don't actually know C anymore. It seems like a rare
skill these days. I also have a ton of embedded development experience (Sony
PSP, PS3, XBox 360) that transfers well.

I teach an iPhone Game Design course at the local polytechnic institute that
has been good for marketing. And I bounce between 1st and 2nd when you Google
"vancouver iphone developer".

I bet I could draw in more work if I advertised on CraigsList and LinkedIn.

~~~
markessien
Where do the bulk of your clients come from? From google?

~~~
pkaler
Most of my clients come from shaking the right hands. I get referrals from
people I know and people I meet at events.

Hackers underestimate the importance of dressing fashionably, speaking
eloquently, and writing well. All of these soft skills ease the pain, stress,
and pressure from the client's perspective. This is what the client is paying
for: to feel better.

I live in Vancouver.

I usually do projects for Fortune 500 type companies. I'll work on projects
for friends that I personally know too.

------
Devilboy
Yes but he has 10 years experience developing for the iPhone.

~~~
tlrobinson
I realize this was a joke, but 10 years experience developing Cocoa
applications on Mac OS X (and previously Nextstep) is essentially the same.
Slightly different UI classes, but otherwise mostly the same.

And yes, there are people with 10 year experience with this stuff (Wil Shipley
comes to mind)

